# Has Anything Made you Smile or Warmed Your Heart Lately?



## Cookiegal

During these trying times and amid the devastation and hardships many people are facing with the Covid-19 pandemic, I thought we may enjoy a thread where we can post anything we've seen related to the current crisis that has managed to put a smile on our faces or even allowed us to dare to chuckle despite everything that's going on around us. It's by no means intended to make light of or mock the situation (and any such content will be immediately deleted) but everyone handles stress differently and perhaps some light-hearted fare would be welcome to help us lift our moods if even only for a brief moment.

So please share any stories of how people are coming together to help each other or amusing videos of how people are keeping themselves and others occupied or entertained. There are a lot of feel-good stories out there and this is a time when we need them more than ever without feeling guilty about it.

I'll start with this cute video I saw this morning of a Puppy "singing" new lyrics to Gloria Gaynor's "I Will Survive" called "The Pets will Thrive". I'm sure many pets are feeling this way. It sure put a smile on my face this morning.


----------



## Cookiegal

Kids find a safe way to engage seniors in a game of tic-tac-toe:

https://www.fatherly.com/news/kids-play-tic-tac-toe-seniors-through-windows/


----------



## TechGuy

This family creates so many cute videos and they've released several since this virus started.


----------



## Cookiegal

Man that guy is good.....and cute too.


----------



## TechGuy

Sorry, he's married. 

Here is a really funny one of his wife from yesterday. It resonates with Heather!!


----------



## Cookiegal

TechGuy said:


> Sorry, he's married.


Yeah, they all are. 

That was great too!


----------



## Cookiegal

Here's another one of his I really liked as well:


----------



## Cookiegal

This was touching to see when a firefighter was hospitalized with the virus and his buddies used the ladder truck to wish him well through the window of the fourth floor:

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/04/us/miami-firefighter-coronavirus-surprise-trnd/index.html


----------



## Cookiegal

This video is not Coronavirus-related but my friend just sent it to me and it's hilarious:


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> Here's another one of his I really liked as well:


Ha! I just played that for Heather.


----------



## TechGuy

I am a HUGE fan of "The Office" and might have had something in my eye while watching this new series on YouTube...


----------



## Cookiegal

That was amazing. I had someting in both eyes watching it. It's hard to watch without tears welling up but they are good tears. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TechGuy

I've only watched the first two episodes. (I think there are four so far.)

Here's episode 2:


----------



## valis

switched from Netflix to Disney+ and sent Nate (son) my login info...woke up the next day and he had binged both Frozen movies twice...turns out he was babysitting a 2 year old named Arya (she loves him and he her) and they both sang along for HOURS.

He told his buddies the next day he had ESPN prime (bundles with Disney) and they came over for a 30 for 30 show (Laettner if anyone cares). They gave him grief about Frozen and he just shut them down.

'Why do you care what I watch? Are you stalking me?'

made them feel bad. Bottom line is he is confident enough in himself to SAY 'yeah...I like Frozen...what of it?'

for a 15 year old in todays world, that makes me happy and proud.

What makes me sad is his freshman year of HS is shot as is his plan for summer classes...


----------



## valis

TechGuy said:


> I am a HUGE fan of "The Office" and might have had something in my eye while watching this new series on YouTube...


Nate and I agree on little save two things; he is smarter than I and the Office finale is the best TV episode of all time. Sending this to him and will let you know....ten gets you one he gets leaky eyed as well....

lotttttta pollen down here


----------



## valis

yup he got misty eyed...thanks again Mike...


----------



## TechGuy

I mentioned in the chat that an ER nurse from the local hospital called my office and asked if we could 3D print face shields. This is a photo of one of my employees after figuring it out. He's now printing one an hour.


----------



## Cookiegal

That's wonderful Mike.


----------



## Cookiegal

This is a touching video:


----------



## RT

valis said:


> made them feel bad. Bottom line is he is confident enough in himself to SAY 'yeah...I like Frozen...what of it?'
> 
> for a 15 year old in todays world, that makes me happy and proud.


Should be proud Tim, he's not a social lemming, nor the moth that flies into the flame.


----------



## TechGuy

My one year-old daughter loves Frozen and insists that we watch it every day... for that and several other reasons, this song rang true for Heather and I...


----------



## Cookiegal

Here's an act of kindess and compassion on the part of the owner of this site that I wanted to share in this thread even though it's posted in Personal News and Announcements. Mike Cermak Jr. (better known here as TechGuy) turned downtime and financial loss due to the current situation into something productive using a 3-D printer to manufacture much-needed face shields and donating them to a local hospital. His efforts were recognized in a local newspaper and below are links to that article as well as the thread in Personal News and Announcements:

https://www.therecordherald.com/news/20200414/cermak-tech-making-face-shields-for-medical-workers
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...-of-the-newspaper-today.1243082/#post-9692606

So this certainly made me smile and warmed my heart.


----------



## valis

way to go Mike!


----------



## Professionalgirl

There is something heart warming that I must share. This is something of a heart of gold. My nephew and niece in law purchased lots of groceries for the homeless and then they arrived with the groceries there was only one homeless man and they gave it all to him. I am so proud of my nephew and niece for what they have done. My heart melted. 🥰


----------



## GrinHulk

^ Start them early on altruism!


----------



## TechGuy

Another episode of SGN!


----------



## Cookiegal

You gotta watch this video. I watched this one this morning and nearly choked on my breakfast I laughed so hard. I can't say any more. I think it sums up how we all feel right about now.


----------



## TechGuy

That video doesn't seem to be working for me. Maybe it was taken down or maybe there's a country restriction.


----------



## Cookiegal

Try this one on YouTube instead:


----------



## TechGuy

I was not expecting that!! I'm sending to Heather and her sister (who is also a music teacher).


----------



## Cookiegal

Nobody expects it. That's why it's so funny.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Not sure if you all have know Captain Tom, Originally he was aiming for £1,000 by walking outside house and doing the laps, sincerely everyone keeps donating, he decided to continue and total raised is £30,000,000 for our National Health Service which is helping people to battle with the coronavirus. In return for Captain Tom, all the world has send him totally 140,000 birthday cards and he got the view of spitfire flying around outside his house.


----------



## Brigham

He didn't raise £30,000. He raised £30,000,000. Yes thirty million. Now he is still raising money, two or three MILLION more. By the way it was his 100th birthday. Yes one hundreth birthday. (makes me feel young)


----------



## Cookiegal

I saw this video on the morning show I watch and found it on YouTube to share here. This little girl is only 7 years old and she has the makings of a great singer. This is a duet with her Dad:






This is another spiritual one that is so beautiful and touching. She was only 6 when it was made:






There are a lot of videos of her at different ages and they are all worth watching. I couldn't get enough of her. She's such a cute and sweet little girl with a lot of talent.


----------



## TechGuy

I think it's worth keeping this thread going. This one made my day. 😄


----------



## Cookiegal

That was great. I really like them.


----------



## ohhiitslevi

Just a couple of sunny days. I haven't seen them in a while, so it definitely lifts up my mood.


----------



## Tildy

just a chuckle


----------



## Cookiegal

That's cute. Especially since my little one is no longer with me. I have no reason to smile.


----------



## Cookiegal

This family reworked the song Total Eclipse of the Heart with a Covid theme. It's very good:


----------



## lochlomonder

For me, it'll be when I pick up this wee lad next Saturday. He's half Bernese Mountain Dog, half St. Bernard and we're going to call him Bausy. It's a Scots word for a large, clumsy person or animal, so I think this is apropos


----------



## Cookiegal

Awww so cute. Congratulations Colin!


----------



## lochlomonder

Thanks, Karen


----------



## Tildy

I think she is loving it


----------



## TechGuy

Cookiegal said:


> This family reworked the song Total Eclipse of the Heart with a Covid theme. It's very good:


They're so talented! I can't wait to show it to Heather when I get home.


----------



## Cookiegal

I saw a portion of it on the morning news show I watch so I searched out the video to see the whole thing. It's amazing that they can all sing so well.


----------



## Tildy

Content deleted.


----------



## Tildy

just a small giggle


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry Tildy but I had to delete your previous one because it contained profanity. It was a good one though.  Please be more careful of that in the future. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Sorry Tildy but I had to delete your previous one because it contained profanity. It was a good one though.  Please be more careful of that in the future. Thanks for understanding.


No problem...did wonder


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## RT

Not much has warmed my heart lately, in these days of modern times.

But scarecrows dance poorly, so I reckon a blast from the past might bring to mind that dancing is a state of mind, better when no one is watching...

But much better when you watch Matt in his quest, years ago.


----------



## Cookiegal

This guy posted a video singing both the male and female parts of (I've Had) The Time of my Life using mirrors:


----------



## TechGuy

Heather loved it, @Cookiegal


----------



## Cookiegal

👍


----------



## Tildy

This made me smile


----------



## Cookiegal

their visors passionately collided........


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> their visors passionately collided........


Hahaha..oK who has another line to continue the story


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah but without getting us into too much trouble.


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but without getting us into too much trouble.


Well..that thought did cross my mind too


----------



## RT

This sounds like what could be a new title in the Games section, but I ain't gonna start it


----------



## Tildy

this made me smile...


----------



## Tildy

A chuckle if you know the story.....


----------



## lochlomonder

It has to be this little guy. He's a three-month-old cross between a St. Bernard and Bernese Mountain Dog, and we've called him Bausy (rhymes with Fozzy from the Muppets). His name is a Scots word for a big, clumsy animal, and he's definitely going to grow into his name...heh


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah sooooo cute. Congratulations Colin!


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Ah sooooo cute. Congratulations Colin!





lochlomonder said:


> It has to be this little guy. He's a three-month-old cross between a St. Bernard and Bernese Mountain Dog, and we've called him Bausy (rhymes with Fozzy from the Muppets). His name is a Scots word for a big, clumsy animal, and he's definitely going to grow into his name...heh
> 
> View attachment 286392


Oh I love him....lucky you !


----------



## lochlomonder

Thanks, Karen and Tildy!


----------



## Tildy

this is my g'daughter Rachael with brand new foal.....she is Vet Dr unfortunately way down under in Australia

warmed me up today which has not been a good day


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sorry it's not been a good day for you Tildy. Thanks for sharing that cute picture.


----------



## Tildy

We had an Irish Setter many years ago who did just this to my flip flops


----------



## Cookiegal

I hesitated before posting this video because I found it difficult to watch (still do) because the little dog struggles so much but it has a happy ending and it's heartwarming to see a dog have the intelligence to recognize danger and compassion to save his doggie friend from drowning in the pool:


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> I hesitated before posting this video because I found it difficult to watch (still do) because the little dog struggles so much but it has a happy ending and it's heartwarming to see a dog have the intelligence to recognize danger and compassion to save his doggie friend from drowning in the pool:


Oh I was holding my breath the whole time..Bravo👋


----------



## Tildy

At the Art Gallery
View attachment 287474
View attachment 287474


----------



## Cookiegal

There's something wrong with your link @Tildy.


----------



## Tildy

Yes don't know what happened...preview looked okay
Trying again


----------



## Tildy

Tildy said:


> Yes don't know what happened...preview looked okay
> Trying again


trying, trying, trying,,,


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess that ball was just too big for the server but it worked this time!


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> I guess that ball was just too big for the server but it worked this time!


Yes I tried to post as thumbnail, then tried to edit...
Oh well, alls well that ends well eh!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> alls well that ends well eh!


You got it!


----------



## Gr3iz

Monday my first grandchild will graduate high school. Finally! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Monday my first grandchild will graduate high school.


Congrats to her and you!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you kindly! ;-)

Two weeks later she'll be shipping off to boot camp for training in the Army National Guard ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

It's a great career choice! 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

It's more to help with schooling. They'll pay for 4 years of school. She wants to be a nurse, preferably in the nursery section of a hospital.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well still a good choice then. 👍


----------



## Tildy

This made me smile


----------



## Cookiegal

This dog is amazing!


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> This dog is amazing!


I love him/her to bits. I'm almost crying. I want him/her !


----------



## Cookiegal

You can see the total confidence and trust he/she has in her. They should be on America's Got Talent.


----------



## Cookiegal

This children's choir is amazing and the song is very touching in these times when so many have been lost.


----------



## Tildy

Just wonderful kids..amazes me how these videos can be put together like that


----------



## Cookiegal

Yeah, me too. They aren't even in the same room.


----------



## Tildy

made me smile


----------



## Cookiegal

So cute.


----------



## Tildy

A little chuckle


----------



## Gr3iz

I've had this taped up by my desk while I was working. If you've ever worked in tech support, you'll understand:


----------



## Tildy

Gave me a smile today...


----------



## Cookiegal

Evil baby.


----------



## Tildy

a covid giggle


----------



## Cookiegal

Good one Maureen!


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Good one Maureen!


Let's all go and take the test!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> Let's all go and take the test!


Mine wouldn't be beer and whine because I don't drink but it wouldn't be milk and bread either.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Mine wouldn't be beer and whine because I don't drink but it wouldn't be milk and bread either.


Would it be Breton crackers, turnips, and perhaps Evian?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Would it be Breton crackers, turnips, and perhaps Evian?


Make that cheaper water with a side of carrots and Bingo!


----------



## Tildy

gave me a smile


----------



## Tildy

gave me a smile today


----------



## Cookiegal

That's cute Maureen. My Brandy was like that too. You just had to say "Do you want.....?" and he was all excited and I could tell he was thinking "Yes! "Yes!


----------



## Tildy

Yes, almost ready to speak out.
My daughter had three Pointers, all rescue dogs ( sadly two now) and they would sit like that in the kitchen while she was preparing their dinner. They did not move a muscle until she gave the word for them to go to their eating area (which was the main floor laundry room) and they went one by one. So orderly.
Otherwise they are cheeky rascals.


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> My daughter had three Pointers, all rescue dogs ( sadly two now)


I'm sorry she's lost one of them.  Sounds like they were very well-trained.


----------



## Tildy

gave me a chuckle


----------



## Cookiegal

I had seen that one. It is funny for sure.


----------



## Tildy

just a little smile


----------



## Cookiegal

Ha! I've seen the one that says "Russell, Jack Russell". They are both funny.


----------



## TechGuy

This pretty much sums up how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just saw that on your FB page. They are great! 👍


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sorry. It made me smile ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

made me smile


----------



## Cookiegal

That's a good one Maureen.


----------



## Gr3iz

I think we've got at least one of these in Memphis. I just wish we had the sign ...


----------



## lochlomonder

Karen,

We had to board Bausy for a few days so I could take my wife to the Mayo Clinic. He likes to keep cool, so this is where he relaxed and posed for a picture. He's a goof


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow has he ever grown! Very cute.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I think we've got at least one of these in Memphis


We have one here but it's for the pedestrians to cross the road. You're supposed to wait for the 30 second countdown to cross but it never comes. I waited through a few cycles once and nope.


----------



## RT

Just an FYI, there's a little town north of here that has the red light on the bottom, green light on top.
I reckon they like to write tickets for running a green light


----------



## lochlomonder

Cookiegal said:


> Wow has he ever grown! Very cute.


Yeah, he's about 100lbs now and still growing. He's a loving pup, but he doesn't quite yet get it that sometimes people don't want a 100lb dog charging at them because he wants to lick them and get loving from them in return!


----------



## Cookiegal

lochlomonder said:


> Yeah, he's about 100lbs now and still growing


Yeah they think they're lap dogs.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> there's a little town north of here that has the red light on the bottom, green light on top


A good friend of mine is color blind. Something like that could kill him! That's just plain stupid!


----------



## Gr3iz

On a lighter note:


----------



## RT

That's funny but my 1980 model KZ750 looked more like this


----------



## Gr3iz

Nice bike! Ever use it to take you fishing? ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Cute dog. Annoying music! ;-)


----------



## RT

I posted the classic Blues Traveler tune "But Anyway" elsewhere..
but anyway I came across this version .... not just an obese virtuoso wearing an ammo belt of harmonicas....
but some kids that were glad he and the band was there....
and you won't see the heart warming part right away unless you look behind the scenes...but anyway. it's sort of heart breaking too...if you watch you certainly will know it's a state of emotion, the kind of thing we must understand 👣


----------



## Tildy

Gave me a giggle


----------



## Gr3iz

No comment ...


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> So not cute? 🤪


Yes he/she is very cute but I read somewhere on the net that having dogs stay up on their hind legs so much will eventually harm their hips so kinda puts me off when I see them doing just that.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sorry Maureen. I had deleted the video since it didn't go over very well but forgot to delete the one in my quote so that's gone now too.


----------



## Tildy

I love the face


----------



## Gr3iz

<chuckle>


----------



## HOBOcs

I came across this today... I'm a dog lover and they know it..


----------



## Cookiegal

You've got that right Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Lions and tigers and -- dogs?


----------



## Cookiegal

Poor thing.  I hate it when people do that to their dogs. Ridiculous.


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Poor thing.  I hate it when people do that to their dogs. Ridiculous.


Me too !!!


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, then ... Getting away from dogs ...


----------



## Cookiegal

This doesn't really fit with the title of the thread, it's actually in the opposite direction. It brought tears to my eyes but in a sad way remembering those I've lost. But I'm the thread starter so there..... 

This song is so beautiful. It's very sad and you might need a tissue but I love it. I guess I could say it warmed my heart in a way. Donna Haggart has a lovely voice and many great songs.


----------



## Gr3iz

How do you spell incentive? ;-)


----------



## Tildy

your smile for today

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...a-smile-on-your-face/sharevideo/6271758094001


----------



## Gr3iz

<smile>


----------



## Tildy

somebody is toothless


----------



## Gr3iz

How true ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Smile ...


----------



## Tildy

Who let the Cat out....


----------



## Gr3iz

I can hear the "Jaws" theme playing in the background ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

One for our Miss Cookie ...


----------



## Cookiegal

You've got that right Mark. We only have one and a half seasons here. Wiiiinnnttteeerrr and summer. Blink and you miss the summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm, let me see. I think maybe f/11 at ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Our regular mailman retired officially. Someone decided to have a "drive-by" retirement parade. We were to meet at a drug store and proceed to his house a few miles away. Unfortunately, only three vehicles showed up (besides the organizer), so they said instead of just driving by his house, we could stop and talk with him if we wished. I felt bad because of the turnout. Not sure if it was the weather (raining pretty hard off and on all day) or just apathy. Anyway, we got there and had a nice chat with him (he was standing out in the rain by the car window) for at least :10. He explained his decision and said he never got the chance to talk to all of his customers (most of whom all really liked him, as we did), and felt bad about it, which was why he agreed to this "parade".

What was really cool, though, his wife had baked cookies to distribute in the shapes of mailboxes and mail trucks!


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Gr3iz

"Don't be afraid, my pretty ..."


----------



## grandma77

Does this make you smile???


----------



## Gr3iz

Yup! ;-)

How about the breezy rider? ;-)


----------



## Tildy

*For Canucks on Board*


----------



## Gr3iz

What could possibly go wrong?









Note all the power lines! ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

*After 45 years, Randy Bachman's cherished 1957 Gretsch guitar 🎸 finally found - in Tokyo*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/bachman-1957-gretsch-guitar-found-tokyo-1.6206128

interesting article on how it was found


----------



## Gr3iz

Cool!

This is not exactly a go kart, maybe a show cart? With that engine, it's probably not a slow cart! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

It has happened....


----------



## Gr3iz

The only way to travel ...


----------



## Tildy

it is true...


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> it is true...


Yes it is but there's definitely love there too.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Yes it is but there's definitely love there too.


Yes, but my feeling is it applies to humans...the picture of dog showing an example of friendship


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> Yes, but my feeling is it applies to humans...the picture of dog showing an example of friendship


Yeah, I did get that's what they meant by it. It's a different kind of love for sure.


----------



## Cookiegal

@2twenty2, if it's not careful it will become a pissycat.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> @2twenty2, if it's not careful it will become a pissycat.


🤣


----------



## Gr3iz

Not sure if this is the office of the OVID future, or the Cone of Silence development lab (you'd have to remember _Get Smart _for that reference) ...


----------



## Tildy

made me smile on a dreary day


----------



## Gr3iz

Smile. There's a hidden camera around here somewhere ...


----------



## Tildy

made me look again


----------



## Cookiegal

I can see both!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> I can see both!


At first glance, I saw a man with a backpack, then I tawt I taw a puddy tat! It looked like a mountain lion to me.


----------



## Gr3iz

What happens when you let your toddler babysit your anklebiter?


----------



## HOBOcs

I still laugh when I see this - Best Branding for a Transport Company here in Canada - Hamilton based Fluke Transport - I'll give them proper credit!


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL! Good one Jim! ;-)

Now this is just wrong ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Gave me a smile


----------



## Gr3iz

Someone was clever there! ;-)

Hey, Jim. Is this another Canuck trucking firm? Or, possibly Alaskan ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Unfortunately we seem to have strayed from what I intended when I started this thread. It wasn't meant to post random jokes but rather something related to the pandemic that has put a smile on your face or warmed your heart when people come together to help each other or post amusing videos of how they are coping and occupying their time. Please review the initial post and try to keep things within the intended theme as much as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Unfortunately we seem to have strayed from what I intended when I started this thread. It wasn't meant to post random jokes but rather something related to the pandemic that has put a smile on your face or warmed your heart when people come together to help each other or post amusing videos of how they are coping and occupying their time. Please review the initial post and try to keep things within the intended theme as much as possible. Thanks.


sorreee...gave me a smile and that's what it is all about ..no ?


----------



## Cookiegal

Tildy said:


> gave me a smile and that's what it is all about ..no


It's supposed to be tied to the pandemic in some way is what I'm getting at Maureen.


----------



## 2twenty2

This made me smile


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> It's supposed to be tied to the pandemic in some way is what I'm getting at Maureen.


duly deleted..


----------



## 2twenty2

This one made me laugh


----------



## HOBOcs

Sorry CG... I strayed. Next post will be properly focused.


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem Jim and everyone else.


----------



## 2twenty2

Some pets in this youtube video are wearing a mask 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

That was long but worth it for all the cuteness.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

If you know the "Who's On First" routine by Abbott and Costello you'll get this


----------



## Tildy

must obey the rule


----------



## 2twenty2

another mask


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

Whats that smell?


----------



## 2twenty2

how to wear a mask


----------



## 2twenty2

Human Zoo


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

made me smile...


----------



## 2twenty2

This one made me laugh


----------



## Tildy

new pool rules


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

When it's over....

https://fb.watch/9LDf-V0pQ5/


----------



## 2twenty2

working from home


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> working from home
> View attachment 292717


Hey, you forgot the coffee breaks


----------



## Tildy

get a new toaster


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

definitely a groaner


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

.........


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## cornemuse

123


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll probably be in trouble with Karen for this since it isn't covid related but.............................

Canadian Kid Motivational Speaker 'Coach Cal' Brings Ellen to Tears with Pep Talk


----------



## Cookiegal

While I did say in the initial thread it should be Covid-related, I really just want things that make your smile or warm your heart even if not covid-related. What I didn't like was what that it was turning into a rapid fire joke thread which I really don't want and there are other threads for that sort of thing. 

Plus I'm not the ogre some make me out to be.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> While I did say in the initial thread it should be Covid-related, I really just want things that make your smile or warm your heart even if not covid-related. What I didn't like was what that it was turning into a rapid fire joke thread which I really don't want and there are other threads for that sort of thing.
> 
> *Plus I'm not the ogre some make me out to be.*


I for one never thought of you being an ogre.🌹 😍


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't know ... Fiona was pretty sweet ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

> Canadian Kid Motivational Speaker 'Coach Cal' Brings Ellen to Tears with Pep Talk


not an Ellen fan but the kid is headed for Somewhere


----------



## Tildy

------


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> I for one never thought of you being an ogre.


Thanks Kuck.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Fiona was pretty sweet


Yeah but was she hot?


----------



## Gr3iz

She turned Shrek on! ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but was she hot?


Eww..definitely all warm an fuzzy now


----------



## 2twenty2

Ontario boy returns home after bringing Ellen DeGeneres to tears
https://globalnews.ca/video/rd/cdeafe56-6f49-11ec-893b-0242ac110005/?jwsource=cl


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> Ontario boy returns home after bringing Ellen DeGeneres to tears
> https://globalnews.ca/video/rd/cdeafe56-6f49-11ec-893b-0242ac110005/?jwsource=cl


 I don't know why but I just feel really uncomfortable when I see this kid talking like that...
I think he is being 'used' by the adults..
......enuff said


----------



## Tildy

Well this is all warm and fuzzy

https://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/miniature-gnomes-are-popping-up-all-over-ottawa-1.5730633


----------



## 2twenty2

Cat and squirrel playing


----------



## 2twenty2

When my monitor screen needs cleaning I call.............


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> When my monitor screen needs cleaning I call.............


cute but try using laundry sheet softeners..good for TV too


----------



## Tildy

all you dog owners...


----------



## 2twenty2

Tildy said:


> cute but try using laundry sheet softeners..good for TV too


I use microfiber cloths to clean my tv and monitor screens


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> I use microfiber cloths to clean my tv and monitor screens


Yes I did too but somewhere I read that the stuff in the sheets helps prevent
dust from landing and I think it works.....


----------



## 2twenty2

Tildy said:


> Yes I did too but somewhere I read that the stuff in the sheets helps prevent
> dust from landing and I think it works.....


I'll have to try that one of these days


----------



## 2twenty2

*Loggers rescue momma moose that fell through ice in northern Ontario*
https://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/...ues-moose-that-fell-through-the-ice-1.5774814
https://torontosun.com/news/provinc...ose-that-fell-through-ice-in-northern-ontario
https://www.tbnewswatch.com/local-n...ued-a-moose-that-went-through-the-ice-5040899


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> *Loggers rescue momma moose that fell through ice in northern Ontario*
> https://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/...ues-moose-that-fell-through-the-ice-1.5774814
> https://torontosun.com/news/provinc...ose-that-fell-through-ice-in-northern-ontario
> https://www.tbnewswatch.com/local-n...ued-a-moose-that-went-through-the-ice-5040899


just great to see that momma go...thanks


----------



## Tildy

made me smile


----------



## 2twenty2

Valentines Day weather report. Check out the names of the Canadian towns/places on the map








Heart Peaks / Love / Cuddle Lake / Snug Haven / Little Hearts Ease

Heart Peaks > British Columbia
Love > Saskatchewan
Cuddle Lake > Manitoba
Snug Haven > Ontario
Little Hearts Ease > Newfoundland & Labrador


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> Valentines Day weather report. Check out the names of the Canadian towns/places on the map
> View attachment 294296
> 
> Heart Peaks / Love / Cuddle Lake / Snug Haven / Little Hearts Ease
> 
> Heart Peaks > British Columbia
> Love > Saskatchewan
> Cuddle Lake > Manitoba
> Snug Haven > Ontario
> Little Hearts Ease > Newfoundland & Labrador


Hahaha...only in Canada


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

//////


----------



## Tildy

....

Conga Line

.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

....


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 294942


Hahaha..a.little spooky at first glance !


----------



## 2twenty2

Tildy said:


> Hahaha..*a.little spooky at first glance !*


👍 👻💀☠


----------



## eddie5659

This made me smile this evening:


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

indeed
.


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

...


----------



## Tildy

Guilty...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

made me smile


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

debatable


----------



## 2twenty2

🐎 Horseback riding goat 🐐
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ck-riding-goat-a-hit-on-british-columbia-farm


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## valis

The fact that a certain Cassie showed up at a time of need has made me smile more than once.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess you probably don't mean Cassiebot, huh? ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Hey leave my Cassie alone.


----------



## 2twenty2

"TAKE THIS MASK & SHOVE IT!"


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

what word to describe....


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Tildy

future con artist...


----------



## help4me

This place. TSG. It warms my heart. A lot of good people. A lot of good chats. Many wonderful memories. Been way too long since I've stopped in.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Bonnie,

Nice to see you.


----------



## help4me

Cookiegal said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> Nice to see you.


Good to see you too!


----------



## Tildy

night out...


----------



## Tildy

..................


----------



## 2twenty2

*Gus, the three-legged dog, saves baby otter*
https://nypost.com/2022/04/25/three-legged-dog-saves-baby-otter-in-frigid-river/
https://torontosun.com/news/weird/gus-the-three-legged-dog-saves-baby-otter
https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2022...ancer-rescues-baby-otter-from-st-croix-river/
https://www.newsweek.com/dog-battling-cancer-saves-orphan-otter-pup-surprising-river-rescue-1700432


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## Izme

*Has Anything Made you Smile or Warmed Your Heart Lately? *The fresh and lovely smell of cinnabons in the local mall. Reminds me of my time India..a tiny little memorable place in *Kerala*


----------



## Izme

It was to me not a beautiful place, full of too many people unlike New Zealand and Africa, but I think that India is one of the best on spices other than France, but New Zealand and France are definetily close in their understanding of spices
~~~~><">


----------



## Tildy

''''''''''


----------



## Tildy

time out


----------



## Tildy

.................


----------



## Tildy

😭


----------



## Tildy

.........


----------



## Tildy

....


----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## Tildy

.........


----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## Gr3iz

When ...


----------



## valis

Very accurate my friend...very accurate...


----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## RT

That might have been me...,
but no...
doing that home


----------



## Tildy

............


----------



## Tildy

........


----------



## Tildy

..............


----------



## RT

Maureen that reminds me of the cartoon I can't find atm 🤷
'Twas some monks celebrating a fellow's birthday...and the monk says
"Just what I wanted for my birthday...absolutely nothing"


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> Maureen that reminds me of the cartoon I can't find atm 🤷
> 'Twas some monks celebrating a fellow's birthday...and the monk says
> "Just what I wanted for my birthday...absolutely nothing"


was it this one by any chance...i remember this one from long time ago


----------



## RT

I think you got just what I was meditating about


----------



## Tildy

.............


----------



## Cookiegal

"keep your cote on"? Ha ha!


----------



## Tildy

.........


----------



## Tildy

Hmmm..


----------



## Tildy

* Made me smile








*


----------



## 2twenty2

Tildy said:


> * Made me smile
> 
> View attachment 300529
> *


Well Tildy your post just made my day. Love it.


----------



## Tildy

2twenty2 said:


> Well Tildy your post just made my day. Love it.
> View attachment 300530



Their faces got me...they are absolutely saying it !


----------



## eddie5659

That's awesome, made me happy


----------



## Tildy

this one made me smile.....


----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Cookiegal

Buffer baby?


----------

